# Lessons from reading Paul Bocuse



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I picked up this book at a garage sale for $0.75. It's called Bocuse a la carte. It's a small book; about 80 pages with tons of color pictures meant for the home cook. Some of his tips aren't even cooking tips at all. It's almost like a lecture on how to respect the things you eat. Sometimes it seemed like I was listening to my very first chef talk from his grave. Things like...

Buy whatever cut is appropriate to the chosen recipe; you cannot broil a cut intended for slow braising.

Ideally, vegetables should go right from the garden to the table.

Each cook should use regional items, those which have traveled the shortest distance to reach the market.

The most delicious dishes can be prepared with the simplest of ingredients.

If you use an entire pumpkin you'll have a lot of soup! (I thought this to be quite funny because I've seen many an aspiring chef make one gallon of sauce for a banquet of 12) 

And my favourite...

Wine, butter, and cream are essential elements in cooking!

Huzzah!

Kuan


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

i watched the Bocuse de Orr on the food network, that was something else, talk about pressure, ya gotta respect that kind of chef


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A man after my own heart.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

$.75?!?! Man, I paid $2.00 for that at a garage sale! I also got an Art Culinaire for $3.00. I love when people don't know what they have. I picked up a handmade, real copper, tinned hand hammered brazier from Italy for $5.00! I love garage sales!!!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Paul Bocuse is widely respected here in the U.K. and is considered to be one of the best chefs in the world.He currently holds more Michelin stars than any other leading chef in Europe.
I like his practical approach to cooking combined with his artistic skills,Leo.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Not sure about what you mean, is it a kitchenware or what we call "Scaldino" (a small heater for feet, hands or bed)? If so, could you tell me how much are you supposed to pay for that stuff in US? We could organize a good biz 

Pongi


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

This brazier is $174.25 and comes out to $202.39 after shipping and handling at the Pampered Chef.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Did I say brazier?!?MY bad... It's been awhile since I looked at it (haven't used it yet) so I forgot. It looks more like this saucier, except that it is not stamped out copper. It is hand hammered, you can tell by the stippling pattern all over it. It is thick, heavy and tin lined. In short it is a magnificent pan. I will never part with it, but I sure would be curious as to the value.


----------

